# Any suggestions about different eating habits?



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

We just got a new Vizsla puppy that is now four months old named, Peanut. We have a 2 year old Vizsla named Snickers that seems to have taken well to the new addition. The problem that we are encountering now is that the puppy so far is a great eater (yeah!). He will eat his food and try to move on to Snickers' food if we don't intercept him. Snickers is not big on eating-he will just eat to live. I've tried separating them, but Snickers will want to see what Peanut is up to. I've taken Peanut for walks so Snickers can eat without another nose in his food, but he's more interested in coming with us.
Should I just let Snickers starve-since he's not motivated to eat? I'm hoping that this will change as Peanut gets older. Any suggestions?
Thanks....


----------

